# Simple Tube Socks



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For all those who are struggling to knit socks with those dreaded heels!! A tube sock is very simple. I can write one out here from my head so there is no copyright enfringement in case anyone is interested in that.
Using worsted weight yarn or #4 weight and using a needle size of 3.5mm or 4mm or what ever needle size needed for getting 5 stitches per inch of stocking stitch. Using dpns, cast on 40 stitches (fits a leg 8 inches around) or 44 or 48 stitches.
Knit in ribbing stitch of k1 p1 for 2 inches. Then knit another 8 to 10 inches in stocking stitch or until the sock is long enough to fit your foot and give you some length up your leg. Yes, you go ahead and try on the sock being careful not to let the stitches slide off your dpns. (Use elastic bands around the ends of the needles if needed).
When you have reached the beginning of where your toes are you will begin to decrease for the toes. I am going to assume here that your stitches are evenly placed on 3 dpns and you are knitting with the fourth needle. On needle 1 you have 10 stitches (11, 12) on needle 2 you have 20 stitches (22, 24), and on needle 3 you have 10 stitches (11, 12).
Round One Needle 1: knit to last 3 stitches, k2tog, k1. Needle 2: k1, ssk, knit to the last 3 stitches, k2tog, k1. Needle 3, k1 ssk, knit to the end. Four stitches decreased all together.
Round Two Knit.
Repeat these two rounds until you have 20 stitches remaining (20, 24). Then repeat Round One until you will have 8 stitches (10) remaining. Knit the stitches from the Needle 1 onto Needle 3. You will have a total of 4 stitches on each needle (5) Kitchener off.

This will make a thick sock and from there you can go to #3 weight yarn and smaller needles once you are comfortable with the dpns. The decreasing for the toes is basic and more or less the same for all socks. The same decrease pattern is also used for mittens. Enjoy. You can use Christmas varigated colors to knit up these for quick Christmas gifts! To make smaller or larger socks, you just measure around the leg and multiply this number by 5 to get the correct number of stitches to cast on.
Simple. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

might try them ..... thank you


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Will definitely try them. Thank you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You are welcome! Feel free to adjust or change the pattern as you want. Feel free also to make as many tube socks as you want and do with them as you will.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I love patterns I can memorize, or start with just a few tiny notes in my project bag. I'm going to try these!!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

I made one pair of tube socks. But didn't like them. So pulled them out and re-knitted them.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I just printed one from the Patrons website, but it was all ribbed and I didn't think I'd enjoy doing that for 17 or 18 inches. Yours is much nicer.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter wants tube socks. I had bought some very lightweight variagated yarn and was planning to make enrelac socks. (They would not be my first pair) Do you think they would fit?)


----------



## auntb (Aug 11, 2011)

Simpe, except for the dp needles!! I'm scared of them.....


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I perfer making tube socks over the heel one as I hvenot done the heel ones before. I will give this a go. Sounds simple. I made a pair of tubes last year and my daughter stoled them. I think I will make myself some and hide them.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

iarger socks, you just measure around the leg and multiply this number by 5 to get the correct number of stitches to cast on.
Simple. :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

God Bless U that u can knit on dps .I've tried TOO many times .Ends up I make my leg warmers on the next to smallest knifty knitter>> That works well for me..
GOD BLESS


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern! I love it. With this pattern,I am no longer afraid to knit socks, and looking forward to doing it.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting. I, like some of the others, am not sure of the dp's. Will give this a try for sure


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is an easy pattern to very similar have made 2 prs for this pattern.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-14464-1.html

Here is another one with a pattern very easy to do. This is my 3rd pair and having so much fun. Very easy 
http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=2726

Here is another one for a square rib it looks great going to just Do the ribbing to make the sock look a little nicer.
http://gailbable.tripod.com/id24.html

Don't be afraid of DPN's I was. It takes practice my first pair well they are my bed socks but my second are my DH's he loves them the Patons socks is for my neighbor for Christmas a great pattern very happy with all the patterns..

IF I CAN DO IT YOU CAN.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I will definitely be making some of these. =) I did make some tube socks for babies. They are great for their hands to keep them from scratching themselves, too. So, they can be used on their hands or their feet! =)


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Away back in the dirty 30's when I was a teenager I used to knit my own sweaters and socks. While I could easily do socks with heels as my mother taught me, I was intrigued by some tube socks in a sock knitting book we had. They were done in a spiral. They fitted well and stayed up. They weren't called tube socks back then, just heelless socks. I still have that book and one of these days I am going to make a pair again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

auntb said:


> Simpe, except for the dp needles!! I'm scared of them.....


Nothing really to be afraid of with the dpns but here is an alternative if you really are. Knitting is all about taking pleasure and enjoyment in what you are knitting and how you are knitting. 
You need two circular needles and the length of them really does not matter as long as the size is the same for both of them. Cast on all 40 (44, 48) stitches onto one needle. Using the second circular needle knit (using the rib stitch pattern) 20 (22, 24) stitches onto this needle. Pick up the "tail" end of the first needle and joining in the round, knit the last 20 stitches in the rib pattern. Circular needle Two will become the #1 & #2 dpn needle. The circular needle One will be the #3 dpn needle.

Continue on in the pattern. For better understanding of the circular needle method, you will keep Needle One stitches only on Needle One by knitting the stitches on the right end of it with the left end of the Needle One. Needle Two will follow Needle One and is knit up the same way. To keep track of which needle is #1 or #2, take a piece of waste yarn and make one loop through the stitches below Needle One. Take another piece of waste yarn and make two loops through the stitches below Needle Two. You will need these labels on when you come to the toe decreases. Good luck with this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Away back in the dirty 30's when I was a teenager I used to knit my own sweaters and socks. While I could easily do socks with heels as my mother taught me, I was intrigued by some tube socks in a sock knitting book we had. They were done in a spiral. They fitted well and stayed up. They weren't called tube socks back then, just heelless socks. I still have that book and one of these days I am going to make a pair again.


Patons has a spiral tube sock pattern for anyone who is interested. You need to register for the site and there is no cost to this. http://www.patonsyarns.com


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I will definitely be making some of these. =) I did make some tube socks for babies. They are great for their hands to keep them from scratching themselves, too. So, they can be used on their hands or their feet! =)


Absolutely right about this!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

fiddlerbird555 said:


> My daughter wants tube socks. I had bought some very lightweight variagated yarn and was planning to make enrelac socks. (They would not be my first pair) Do you think they would fit?)


Yes, I think so but I have never done entrelac knitting so I could not help you with this aspect. I would think you would figure out how many stitches you would need for each square or triangle and go from there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Thank you for the pattern. I perfer making tube socks over the heel one as I hvenot done the heel ones before. I will give this a go. Sounds simple. I made a pair of tubes last year and my daughter stoled them. I think I will make myself some and hide them.


You need to embroider your initials on your socks and put a big smiley face on hers!!! haha, Sam your daughter knows a great thing when she sees it!!!
The great thing with these socks are that you can turn the sock so that the heel gets switched each time you wear it. This makes the tube sock last forever!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

trixpat said:


> iarger socks, you just measure around the leg and multiply this number by 5 to get the correct number of stitches to cast on.
> Simple. :thumbup: :thumbup:


God Bless U that u can knit on dps .I've tried TOO many times .Ends up I make my leg warmers on the next to smallest knifty knitter>> That works well for me..
GOD BLESS[/quote]

You are basically knitting the same pattern as for these tube socks. You will just need a little help in making the toe area for the leg warmers. Play around with it and see what you come up with for this.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Away back in the dirty 30's when I was a teenager I used to knit my own sweaters and socks. While I could easily do socks with heels as my mother taught me, I was intrigued by some tube socks in a sock knitting book we had. They were done in a spiral. They fitted well and stayed up. They weren't called tube socks back then, just heelless socks. I still have that book and one of these days I am going to make a pair again.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, I am doing a simular tube sock now.. the best part of doing a simple tube sock is it is easy add patterns to the body of the sock.. but I do love turning that heel.. so I love them both...I am making my tube sock out of baby weight yarn so they will be nice and thick for the cold winters... I plan on making more and play with the pattern as I go...


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you! I got a book from the library this week on how to knit socks and became so confused that I decided I'd never be able to do that! You've given me hope.


----------



## Jeanniebob (Sep 13, 2011)

I love socks that make a statement. That is why I love hand knitted socks. However, I too have never learned to turn a heel correctly. I have tried everything, watched all the video's, read the books, even had one on one tutoring. All to no avail. I have a mental block or something. I WILL however knit your socks. I have some lovely sock yarn I have bought and will use it with your pattern. Thanks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tube socks are a great primer for learning how to knit socks and work in the round, on a small scale. I remember my first pair..they were knit in some pretty wild yarn. When I posted a photo on my blog an old friend emailed me and asked to buy them. I sent them to her for free. She rewarded me with photos of her wearing those socks to ball games, concerts (feet up on the seat in front of her) and many other hysterical photos of her wearing those crazy socks. It inspired me to learn to turn heels and knit "heeled" socks. Without her encouragement...I don't think I'd be the sock knitter that I am today. She doesn't knit at all..but her encouragement was priceless. I should probably knit her some "heeled" socks..now if I could just find that same wild and crazy yarn!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

auntb said:


> Simpe, except for the dp needles!! I'm scared of them.....


I was going to write the samething. I tried dpns and was fumble fingers so I gave up and went to circular needles. Love circular needles.


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

THANKS! I just copied this pattern, think I'll make some for snowmobiling this winter!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For all those who are struggling to knit socks with those dreaded heels!! A tube sock is very simple. I can write one out here from my head so there is no copyright enfringement in case anyone is interested in that.
> Using worsted weight yarn or #4 weight and using a needle size of 3.5mm or 4mm or what ever needle size needed for getting 5 stitches per inch of stocking stitch. Using dpns, cast on 40 stitches (fits a leg 8 inches around) or 44 or 48 stitches.
> Knit in ribbing stitch of k1 p1 for 2 inches. Then knit another 8 to 10 inches in stocking stitch or until the sock is long enough to fit your foot and give you some length up your leg. Yes, you go ahead and try on the sock being careful not to let the stitches slide off your dpns. (Use elastic bands around the ends of the needles if needed).
> When you have reached the beginning of where your toes are you will begin to decrease for the toes. I am going to assume here that your stitches are evenly placed on 3 dpns and you are knitting with the fourth needle. On needle 1 you have 10 stitches (11, 12) on needle 2 you have 20 stitches (22, 24), and on needle 3 you have 10 stitches (11, 12).
> ...


I've never knit a pair of socks as I have such bad neurapathy and the DPN's are alot to handle, but this pattern seems pretty simple so just might have to give it a try. Thanks so much, Sue


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Suevelie
Did u make that Lovely basket with heart appliques brimming over it?? Beautiful
GOD BLESS


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who are struggling to knit socks with those dreaded heels!! A tube sock is very simple. I can write one out here from my head so there is no copyright enfringement in case anyone is interested in that.
> ...


Sue, I did give some instructions for using the circular needles in place of the dpns. This is posted on page 2 of this topic thread. I hear the clover wooden needles are great to hold onto. They are inexpensive and you can find them at Walmart (which is my LYS in the next town).


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. I prefer to wear tube socks so I'll definitely try your pattern. I wonder if 12" circs would work? DPNs are ok but I knit in the car a lot and you know what happens if I drop one of the needles. Yep, it rolls under the seat, never to be seen again.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I am going to try it on a single, short circular. The 2 circular method drives me nuts with all the needles flapping around, and I don't do well with DPNs, so will go to my stash of shorter circs and give it a whirl.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

thank you; I'll have to try this as am a biginner...after I finish the felted booties for Christmas and a few wash cloths and.... :lol:


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm with you on that one! I gave up the 2-sets flapping long ago but I do like the magic loop method for some things. That might work for this if the 12" circs fail. Lots of good tuts for this on YouTube. This one is in my bookmarks: 




 She uses a 40"cable but if you're doing one these socks at the time, a shorter cable would probably work. I never could manage to knit two at once! I'm going to try that and let y'all know what happens.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE PATTERN!!! I will try tube socks just as soon as I get some of the projects I have lined up finished. I like knitting with dpn's (thank goodness), so it should all go smoothly. 

Regarding bamboo dpn's, in my experience, they would be great for a beginner to use since bamboo kind of "grabs" the yarn so it doesn't slide too easily on them and stitches are dropped. I use Brittany birch dpn's which also "grab" the yarn, but only slightly, easier to slide the yarn while knitting.


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

I learned how to knit socks by starting with a couple pair of tube socks. Those were so easy, I went on to learn how to turn heels and it's really not difficult at all! There are several videos on YouTube that show the process in different ways. I had a new grandson when I started making socks and became absolutely addicted to making baby socks! They were small enough to make a pair in a day and I ended up with something like 16 pair. My grandson couldn't use all of them so I used some as gifts for others and sold a couple of them on eBay.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> auntb said:
> 
> 
> > Simpe, except for the dp needles!! I'm scared of them.....
> ...


I use two different color needles.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ty so much. I was going to knit a pair of those for a Christmas present. I found a pattern on the net but didn't like them. You'v given me another gift. Wynn


----------



## Wolfdancer (Mar 21, 2011)

I will certainly give these a try . Thank you for sharing the pattern . Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I know the frustrations of wanting to knit something and having to deal with a complicated pattern. I am glad this helps out those knitters wanting to make socks but not those with heels on them. Lots of time to practice these for Christmas presents!!. And it doesnt matter if the foot is an inch or two shorter or longer than the foot of the person wearing it!! Enjoy!!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so glad you said that. What length cable did you use?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...tube sock are a wonderful primer for socks...none of the stress of turning heels.

The very first pair of socks I ever knitted (and I've been knitting for 45 years) ended up with a dear friend of mine. I posted a photo of them on my blog and my dear friend asked to buy them. Of course I just sent them to her. She rewarded me with photo's of her wearing those crazy socks to ball games, concerts, on vacations, you name it. They were simple tube socks.

In the following years I learned to knit and turn heels but I'll never forget that first pair...and how much enjoyment my pal got from them.

We all have to start somewhere don't we?


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- try www.theknitgirlls.com afterthought heel. It's done on Magic loop- one circular. You put it "wast yarn by knitting it in and when you get to the end of the line 28 sts. you put all the stitches on the left hand needle and knit it with the sock yarn. Then do it with the ne xt sock. Then knit up to top of the sock. Then go back and take out the waste yarn, by picking up the stitch only one the right side of the stitch. ( the sock yarn.) Watch the podcast. Then you decrease eveery onther line.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

What could be easier!?! I've made tube socks before and it sure takes the stress out of turning heels. Once you put the sock on, you really can't tell if its a tube sock or a heeled sock.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

What I do for dpns is put wine corks on the one end while knitting, so stitches do not slip off the end. And if I stop for awhile, I put corks on both ends so not to lose any stitches off either end. Good excuse to keep those wine corks coming!! Lol


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the pattern. I perfer making tube socks over the heel one as I hvenot done the heel ones before. I will give this a go. Sounds simple. I made a pair of tubes last year and my daughter stoled them. I think I will make myself some and hide them.
> ...


YA I diffently need to do something with that girl. LOL!! She is 31 and a single mom and just last week she came in and said she felt something diffrent and realized she forgot to put on socks when she was dropping my GD off. She asked me for a pair. I jsut got them back today. A couple months ago she came dropping the kids off and I noticed something a bit diffrent about her appearance and she said "Humm, I think I need to run back home I forgot to put my bra on this morning." I do worry about her somethings. LOL!!!!! I coulden't help her in t he bra dept though. But she just moved today and has no washer or dryer in this apt. she moved into so I guess I will be doing ehr laundry. I get back my clothes now. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, Sam, and with doing her laundry at yours, the washing machine will only eat her socks!!!! lol


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

We had 4 sons so I didn't get to experience anyone borrowing my clothes , BUT their Dad did get to put up with his tools being borrowed, and (He Thinks Not put back) ,Nowadys he finds them and sheepishly says ""Oh that's where I put them""
We have 2 Grandaughters Now .Julie 14 this past March and Jaimie 12 this past June.I didnt even realize that I was a girl till after they were born..
GOD BLESS


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

well, i'm finally getting better at using the dpn's. I have found the bamboo ones the most helpful. They are not as slick and they are less temp sensitive.
on another note; has anyone used the paton stretch sock yarn? My feet and legs swell several sizes everyday, and I would like to find some decent for myself and others with severe edema. 
Any thoughts


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yep, Sam, and with doing her laundry at yours, the washing machine will only eat her socks!!!! lol


Thats right. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Serenity McIntyre said:


> well, i'm finally getting better at using the dpn's. I have found the bamboo ones the most helpful. They are not as slick and they are less temp sensitive.
> on another note; has anyone used the paton stretch sock yarn? My feet and legs swell several sizes everyday, and I would like to find some decent for myself and others with severe edema.
> Any thoughts


I have the paton stretch sock yarn. I would not recommend my worst enemy to buy that!!!! It is horrid to work with and you will never get a nice tension with it. 
My feet also swell and my ankles too!! It is a pain to have to try and get socks on a swollen foot. I always make my socks very loose on my foot and will use a nice rib (also loose). Some of my socks are knit two sizes too big around for my non-swollen foot. I will wear these two sizes too big around when I have a badly swollen foot/feet. I always have enough yarn to make two pairs of socks. One normal size for me and one two sizes bigger around for me. Sometimes both feet/ankles dont swell up at the same time so I wear one of each. It is handy to tuck the larger socks into my purse if I am going out!! I also like to only wear the ankle socks (also called summer socks) because of the swelling. I hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Agnser- I love your lace!!!!


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Serenity McIntyre said:
> 
> 
> > well, i'm finally getting better at using the dpn's. I have found the bamboo ones the most helpful. They are not as slick and they are less temp sensitive.
> ...


so what yarn do you like?


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

My first pair of socks was also a tube spiral sock. I enjoyed it so much I went on to make heeled socks too. I prefer lace projects over socks though. Thank you for posting this pattern. I'm thinking someone might get a pair for Christmas.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Because of allergies, my sock yarn is quite limited. I like to use Paton's Baby Softee and Paton's Satin Sport. They are two acrylic yarns that are quite soft on my feet and non-irritating for me. They are both #3 weight yarns (I think). I have found that they do hold their shape and they are an easy machine wash and dry.
My Mom likes to use the Paton's sock yarn which is a #2 weight and is part wool and part acrylic. There are other sock yarns that also contain blends of wool, acrylic, and nylon.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

one more for the toooo try box. This pattern sounds really easy and must be quick to create. 

Seems like you really want me to keep busy!! Oh well, the dust bunnies will have to be forgotten for a while. Let them have fun, too.
Time for some tea, and reading and organizing patterns in order of wanting to work on them. THANKS A BUNCH. gotta love the fact that I cannot get away without some needles in my hand. 
marilyn


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Serenity McIntyre said:


> well, i'm finally getting better at using the dpn's. I have found the bamboo ones the most helpful. They are not as slick and they are less temp sensitive.
> on another note; has anyone used the paton stretch sock yarn? My feet and legs swell several sizes everyday, and I would like to find some decent for myself and others with severe edema.
> Any thoughts


I haven't tried it yet, but do have the pattern and the stretch yarn for them. Hummm, I just may have to make some of the tube ones with this yarn. Wanna try together to make some?


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

toichingal said:


> one more for the toooo try box. This pattern sounds really easy and must be quick to create.
> 
> Seems like you really want me to keep busy!! Oh well, the dust bunnies will have to be forgotten for a while. Let them have fun, too.
> Time for some tea, and reading and organizing patterns in order of wanting to work on them. THANKS A BUNCH. gotta love the fact that I cannot get away without some needles in my hand.
> marilyn


Those dust bunnies can guard your knitting! =) I have killer dust bunnies! They kill my allergies! LOL Oh well, life is to short to worry about what your house looks like. God isn't gonna care and who else matters more than Him? =)


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

You are so correct! Happy day to you and all.
marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, the vacume cleaner sucks mine all up but I know that they escape at night! And you know what they say about bunnies -- they breed prolifically!!!!

Haha, you can also make a pair of these tube socks and use them as dust busters!!! (hint: you dont have to make them quite as long for the socks on your feet!)


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

I've used everything from a bulky yarn for tube socks down to sock yarn. I agree that the stretchy yarn is a pain - plus the fact that the socks were just fine when I put them on but stretched too way too much after I wore them just a little while. I really like the the micro fiber yarn for socks as well as sweaters! These are a few of the baby socks I made:


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!!


Saidee said:


> I've used everything from a bulky yarn for tube socks down to sock yarn. I agree that the stretchy yarn is a pain - plus the fact that the socks were just fine when I put them on but stretched too way too much after I wore them just a little while. I really like the the micro fiber yarn for socks as well as sweaters! These are a few of the baby socks I made:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Saidee said:


> I've used everything from a bulky yarn for tube socks down to sock yarn. I agree that the stretchy yarn is a pain - plus the fact that the socks were just fine when I put them on but stretched too way too much after I wore them just a little while. I really like the the micro fiber yarn for socks as well as sweaters! These are a few of the baby socks I made:


How adorable! I love these baby socks!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Patons also has a tube sock pattern for free on its website. 
Spiral Tube Socks made from Pations Stretch Socks yarn. 2 50g balls on 3.25 mm DPNs. They were a hit with my daughter.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

vgillies said:


> Patons also has a tube sock pattern for free on its website.
> Spiral Tube Socks made from Pations Stretch Socks yarn. 2 50g balls on 3.25 mm DPNs. They were a hit with my daughter.


yah they do make a spiral tube sock. I posted the link on page 2 of this topic. I have never made them but they are supposed to be good. 
While we are talking about various tube socks, you can adjust any sock pattern and knit them up as tube socks. You just omit the heel part and carry on with the pattern until you need to decrease for the toes! Happy sock knitting everyone!!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> vgillies said:
> 
> 
> > Patons also has a tube sock pattern for free on its website.
> ...


I have to admit I don't often read past the first page and therefore missed your link. It must be a popular one; I saw it posted a 3rd time somewhere else on this thread. I have to admit it was so easy; that it started to become boring; but I did like the result.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Vgillies, no problems here! There are a lot of KPers who do not read the "in between" posts and it doesnt hurt to mention some things again. I just mentioned it because there are some who do not know how to adjust things in the computer to get a link. I posted the link that they just have to click on to get there. Like I said, no problems!


----------



## buggle (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns- I've knitted socks for years, and never just made a tube. I will try this.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

WARNING_ As I live in NY< I can tell you that ALL NY yarn stores are over priced due to their greed and their wanting to make profits. Also they have very high rents.Also, I find yarn shops out of NYC have nicer, more helpful people. Since very few of you live in NY, don't rush to the store. Smiley's in Jamaica, Queens is the one store that has sales and reasonable prices. Also, On Broadway, 3 blocks up from Canal St. P &S Fabrics has good prices but not all yarns.The cashier is o.k., guess he's the owner. He has baby Jaquard Jr. sock yarn for a low price. They are closed on Friday afternnoons and Sat. If you want yarns from alll over, you will have to go on-line.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> WARNING_ As I live in NY< I can tell you that ALL NY yarn stores are over priced due to their greed and their wanting to make profits. Also they have very high rents.Also, I find yarn shops out of NYC have nicer, more helpful people. Since very few of you live in NY, don't rush to the store. Smiley's in Jamaica, Queens is the one store that has sales and reasonable prices. Also, On Broadway, 3 blocks up from Canal St. P &S Fabrics has good prices but not all yarns.The cashier is o.k., guess he's the owner. He has baby Jaquard Jr. sock yarn for a low price. They are closed on Friday afternnoons and Sat. If you want yarns from alll over, you will have to go on-line.


*Chuckles* going on here because it sounds like you are in a complete panic!! Relax, we do know good yarn prices when we see them and rip offs when we come across them. Personally I live in Canada and your yarn prices dont even come any where near to what ours are -- good or bad. I guess we all just are aware of what the yarn costs are in the area where we individuals live. And we are discussing the tube socks here.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

5mmdpns, What kinds of yarn do you use most of the time? Do you order online to get what you want? I have been thinking good thoughts about you all day. Hope you are comforted by everyone's concern. 

Love the sock pattern, next on the list of things to try. Thanks.

marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. An update on MIL's condition. She has had a major heart attack now and is not going to come out of this situation. Her sons that are with her have arranged for a doctor to come to the house to see her. He will order end of life measures and oxygen for her comfort. There are nurses who come in and stay with her.

I like using Bernat yarns specifically the Baby Softee and the Satin Sport yarns. They are #3 weights. They are all acrylic and very soft on my feet. They knit up very nicely. I have found that even after repeated washings they do hold their shape. (Just with the acrylic, the heels tend to wear out very fast so I do replace the heels. These of course are the socks that have the heel flaps that I love to knit). Of course with the tube sock, you can rotate the sock so you dont wear out the heels. And it is much easier to frog back to above the "wear" on the heels and knit a new foot.

I have never ordered any sock yarns on line because I live in Canada and most online stores are in the US. Shipping and handling prices outway what you spend on the yarn itself. I also like to feel my yarn before I buy it. haha, I have stash enough to have my own retail store!!!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

I am praying for your family and hope that is a comfort. Living is sometimes a challenge, but letting go seems to be more difficult...best wishes for guidance in your decisions. 
Lovely day here today, the persimmons are coming on as well as the Asian pears. More work for the head of the household( me, as I am the whole household). I hope you all have a calm and settled week-end and look upon the new week with a smile.

marilyn


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. An update on MIL's condition. She has had a major heart attack now and is not going to come out of this situation. Her sons that are with her have arranged for a doctor to come to the house to see her. He will order end of life measures and oxygen for her comfort. There are nurses who come in and stay with her.


I am so sorry to hear about your MIL. I do hope you and she have a good relationship. I am praying for all of you through this. I love my MIL. She is my MOM, My Other Mother! We are giving her a surprise birthday party on the 8th of this month.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you know all the years I have knitted,I have never ever knitted a pair of socks, I saw where they have smaller speed needles now for knitting tubes,I have never used them,I suppose they could be used to make the socks like you have here. There are all different gadgets I am hearing about I have never used,so here I am after all these years learning new things about knitting.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Re the Yarn..and me coming from New Zealand and now living in Kentucky, I am having to learn the different Yarns, the needle sizes, even the way the knitting patterns are written, just something small in New Zealand we say to Caste on/Caste off in USA they say Bind off lol many other saying that are different, so I have to use my brain a bit now.
I notice there is a lot of places online where we can purchase some lovely yarns, can anybody tell me, is it really worth to buy the Yarn online,surely by the time we pay postage, can anyone tell me..I saw some gorgeous yarn called Chrome,beautiful marble colours,has anyone tried it, they have it in fingering which is probably equal to 4ply and they have worsted which is probably equal to double knit, I haven't looked in the wool shop if they have got Chrome.
Back in New Zealand say if I am knitting a sweater, I would have gone to my local Wool shop and probably purchased about 8 balls of wool and put the rest of the wool away, it never cost me extra to do this either,and over the weeks go and buy another couple of balls as I knitted..I always did that,I tried to do that here and was unable to do that, so one has to purchase the entire yarn needed for say a sweater which would probably add up if you like to knit with real wool..who buys their yarn online,and what if you do not get enough and are unable to get anymore,that to me would be the problem, and does the shipping get expensive.
Why am I so complicated lol.
Happy knitting.
Jacqui


----------



## Artmom (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a HUGE collection of sock yarns I have found on clearance and was wondering if anyone has tried sock yarn with this tube sock pattern!

If so please share the gage and how many stitches to vary the 'size'.

THANKS so much!
Artmom in Ohio



This will make a thick sock and from there you can go to #3 weight yarn and smaller needles once you are comfortable with the dpns. The decreasing for the toes is basic and more or less the same for all socks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Artmom said:


> I have a HUGE collection of sock yarns I have found on clearance and was wondering if anyone has tried sock yarn with this tube sock pattern!
> If so please share the gage and how many stitches to vary the 'size'.
> THANKS so much!Artmom in Ohio
> This will make a thick sock and from there you can go to #3 weight yarn and smaller needles once you are comfortable with the dpns. The decreasing for the toes is basic and more or less the same for all socks.


Hi Artmom and anyone else wanting to make this tube sock from sock yarn or other yarns that are not worsted weight:
1) Get the yarn you want and the cooresponding needle sizes. #3 weight yarn and 3.00mm needles. (I am going to use numbers here just pulled out of my head for demonstration purposes).
2) Knit a swatch in stockingette stitch. Count how many stitches you have in one inch. Say you get 7 stitches per inch.
3) Measure how many inches you have around the calf of your leg, assuming it is a tube sock knit for yourself. You have 8 inches around the calf of your leg.
4) Take the number of stitches per inch from your gauge swatch and multiply it by the number of inches around the calf of your leg. 7 x 8 = 56.
5) The number you get in step four is the number of stitches you will cast on for your sock.

If you do not wish to knit a sock that comes high up your leg, you will measure around your leg where you want the top of the sock to sit. Note: it is better to have the sock a wee bit looser around your leg than too tight. Please keep a notebook about your sock that you knit for your own future references. Hope this all makes sense. :thumbup:


----------



## Artmom (Oct 2, 2011)

THANKS for the fast reply! I will follow your idea and see how it goes!

Winter is upon us...and Christmas is peaking around the corner at me! I will be doing a pair for each of my daughters and daughter-in-laws...5 pairs in all! Will make one for myself as well! 



:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Artmom said:


> THANKS for the fast reply! I will follow your idea and see how it goes!
> 
> Winter is upon us...and Christmas is peaking around the corner at me! I will be doing a pair for each of my daughters and daughter-in-laws...5 pairs in all! Will make one for myself as well!
> :thumbup:


You go for it!!! This is easy enough to do. I find that I compare my leg/foot to everyone else's. So I make my sock first and then I know how much bigger/smaller to make socks for another person........"and now if you dont mind, I will stare at your feet for a minute or two while I assess your legs!!! lol"
I am sure some people wonder why I watch feet!!! and now you all know where my eyeballs are focussed!!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I know the frustrations of wanting to knit something and having to deal with a complicated pattern. I am glad this helps out those knitters wanting to make socks but not those with heels on them. Lots of time to practice these for Christmas presents!!. And it doesnt matter if the foot is an inch or two shorter or longer than the foot of the person wearing it!! Enjoy!!


I know it will help me. I dread knitting socks, but I know tube socks will get me over my fear. I am going to try them for my niece for Christmas. Maybe the boys, too. TY 5mmdpns and all the ladies that have contribulted patterns and sites. I'll let you know what happened.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. An update on MIL's condition. She has had a major heart attack now and is not going to come out of this situation. Her sons that are with her have arranged for a doctor to come to the house to see her. He will order end of life measures and oxygen for her comfort. There are nurses who come in and stay with her.
> 
> I like using Bernat yarns specifically the Baby Softee and the Satin Sport yarns. They are #3 weights. They are all acrylic and very soft on my feet. They knit up very nicely. I have found that even after repeated washings they do hold their shape. (Just with the acrylic, the heels tend to wear out very fast so I do replace the heels. These of course are the socks that have the heel flaps that I love to knit). Of course with the tube sock, you can rotate the sock so you dont wear out the heels. And it is much easier to frog back to above the "wear" on the heels and knit a new foot.
> 
> I have never ordered any sock yarns on line because I live in Canada and most online stores are in the US. Shipping and handling prices outway what you spend on the yarn itself. I also like to feel my yarn before I buy it. haha, I have stash enough to have my own retail store!!!


I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. God will guide you and your dear MIL through this trauma. Wynn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Wynn, I have every confidence that you can do these socks! It really is a step in getting confident knitting small things in the round no matter which needles you would use. Once you are comfortable with doing these, you may find you would like to graduate to knitting a sock with a heel. But that is for you to decide.
MIL is holding her own. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

So I guess I will try some pairs of tube sock before I try heel flaps, and get more comfortable with ribbing. You all are so encouraging!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Because of allergies, my sock yarn is quite limited. I like to use Paton's Baby Softee and Paton's Satin Sport. They are two acrylic yarns that are quite soft on my feet and non-irritating for me. They are both #3 weight yarns (I think). I have found that they do hold their shape and they are an easy machine wash and dry.
> My Mom likes to use the Paton's sock yarn which is a #2 weight and is part wool and part acrylic. There are other sock yarns that also contain blends of wool, acrylic, and nylon.


But I have heard acrylic yarn is sweaty for socks--yes?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Because of allergies, my sock yarn is quite limited. I like to use Paton's Baby Softee and Paton's Satin Sport. They are two acrylic yarns that are quite soft on my feet and non-irritating for me. They are both #3 weight yarns (I think). I have found that they do hold their shape and they are an easy machine wash and dry.
> ...


Nope, just depends on how tight your tension is. I like mine just a wee bit on the looser side to allow for "breathing". haha, a dripping foot!!! And it is suggested that you do change your socks a couple of times a day anyways. Just a little bit extra doing/goings on to accomodate the wool allergy. Of course my feet dont sweat all that much, but some people have a very hard time with this, esp. if the feet are working all day in a work boot.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> So I guess I will try some pairs of tube sock before I try heel flaps, and get more comfortable with ribbing. You all are so encouraging!!


We like to help out our knitting family!! The tube socks do give a person good practice for the knitting in the round with dpns. Once this is accomplished, and you feel ready for it, then just take the simple basic sock pattern and put a heel on it. I can recommend this pattern (just scroll down past the sweater) and you just have to do it all in one color if you like, you dont have to put different colored heels/toes on.
http://www.doublediamondknits.com/free.html


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

I like mine just a wee bit on the looser side to allow for"breathing". haha, a dripping foot!!! 

I hear a bit of either Irish or Scot,in
" a wee bit" and "anyways"/Am I right or Wrong LUv
God Bless


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

trixpat said:


> I like mine just a wee bit on the looser side to allow for"breathing". haha, a dripping foot!!!
> 
> I hear a bit of either Irish or Scot,in
> " a wee bit" and "anyways"/Am I right or Wrong LUv
> God Bless


Bit of English-Scot on my husband's side. His mother was forever telling them to "Good Scot!! pull up your socks!" haha, a bit of fun!!


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Luv,.God Bless


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad this thread came up as I intend to make tube sock this year and will be working on hats for the Chemo Unit here. My daughter gave me sizes 0-2 (5 fixed 16" circs from knitpicks in Harmony for Christmas). I thought I would send them back and exchange them for the dpns in the same sizes for my socks. These sizes won't be used for hats of coarse. Will have to purchase more dpn for hats. What is your suggestion for this purchase. 4, 5, or 6" length. Need advice.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

5mmdpns, in my haste, forgot to express my heartfelt concern for you during this difficult time with you loved one. I had my Mom in my home the last eight months of her life, so I fully understand what you are going through and will keep you in my prayers...Hugs and God Bless...Betty


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

missblu said:


> Thank you for posting. I, like some of the others, am not sure of the dp's. Will give this a try for sure


There are videos on YouTube that tells how to knit with two circulars or Magic Loop.. If you don't want to jump into DPNs, then try one of those.. I think that they are easier than DPNs, but that's just my opinion.

I had to learn DPNs.. I have to learn everything to catch up from waiting til I was mid-50s to learn to knit.. now I am insatiable at learning EVERY technique! Be Adventurous! Try them all!! Better to have MANY tools in your toolbelt, yes?
Gloria


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Thanks for this pattern. I prefer to wear tube socks so I'll definitely try your pattern. I wonder if 12" circs would work? DPNs are ok but I knit in the car a lot and you know what happens if I drop one of the needles. Yep, it rolls under the seat, never to be seen again.


12" circulars would be perfect.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Re the Yarn..and me coming from New Zealand and now living in Kentucky, I am having to learn the different Yarns, the needle sizes, even the way the knitting patterns are written, just something small in New Zealand we say to Caste on/Caste off in USA they say Bind off lol many other saying that are different, so I have to use my brain a bit now.
> I notice there is a lot of places online where we can purchase some lovely yarns, can anybody tell me, is it really worth to buy the Yarn online,surely by the time we pay postage, can anyone tell me..I saw some gorgeous yarn called Chrome,beautiful marble colours,has anyone tried it, they have it in fingering which is probably equal to 4ply and they have worsted which is probably equal to double knit, I haven't looked in the wool shop if they have got Chrome.
> Back in New Zealand say if I am knitting a sweater, I would have gone to my local Wool shop and probably purchased about 8 balls of wool and put the rest of the wool away, it never cost me extra to do this either,and over the weeks go and buy another couple of balls as I knitted..I always did that,I tried to do that here and was unable to do that, so one has to purchase the entire yarn needed for say a sweater which would probably add up if you like to knit with real wool..who buys their yarn online,and what if you do not get enough and are unable to get anymore,that to me would be the problem, and does the shipping get expensive.
> Why am I so complicated lol.
> ...


Are you talking about Chroma? If so, their yarns, in my opinion, are very affordable and if you purchase at least $50 worth, shipping is free in the U.S. If you cannot do $50 yourself, get together with a couple of friends and combine your order. That's what my friend Kath and I do when she wants something from them. I always can find something to buy on their site! Is this the yarn you were inquiring about?

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Chroma_Worsted_Yarn__D5420204.html


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> missblu said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for posting. I, like some of the others, am not sure of the dp's. Will give this a try for sure
> ...


I agree with you. I'm 68 and I just learned knitting 2 1/2 years ago. So far I've got DPNs down, and Magic Loop, now I've got to learn Traveling Loop and using two circulars . Do you know the difference between traveling loop and magic loop? I also have got sock making down, but I don't think it's as great as everyone makes out. Maybe I've worked on them for so long, I just need to forget them for awhile. As for your shawl--if it's that KAL everyone is doing now, Lots of people are expressing frustration with it. Is it a faroesce shawl? They look really nice, but they're all so fancy. I don't think I"m that good yet. They intimidate me.
Hope you're having a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Now, Aunt B, don't be afraid of the double pointed needles, just sit down at a table and get out FIVE of the size needle you need. Get the yarn. Get some of those little markers that they sell in a little box and they make life nice. Get a fairly middle sized jug of scotch and a small sort of glass. Pour out about an inch of scotch and down it. This should keep your shoulders nice and loose. Turn the radio on to some music you like, and get a piece of paper and a pencil. Get the directions that you printed from the computer. Now, cast on all the required stitches on to the first needle. I'm going with 20, because it's a good simple number. Now, count them. If everything is O.K., then slide the stitches around onto 4 of the needles, one at a time. Keep them in the proper sequence. You should have the same amount on each needle.(5) Lay the needles on the table in a circle, and look carefully at the stitches. You want the little bumps on the stitches to face the center of the circle.Watch out for any of those loose ends, they like to pretend they are stitches, and it makes a mess. When you are sure this is right, get out one marker. Set it aside. Now for the moment of truth: You have 4 needles laying in a square, with 5 stitches on each needle, and all the little stitch bumps pointing toward the center. Pick up the needle that has the first and last stitches on it. 

Careful! 

Pick it up just a little, and pull the bit of yarn that goes to the ball. Put that little bit under the next needle,which is the first needle. Now knit with the 5th needle, all the way around.Place the marker before the first needle. Do this until it's time to make dinner. Now you know how to knit in the round, except I forgot to mention that when you start to feel comfortable with this, get rid of the fifth needle. They don't make sets of straight needles with 5 needles, so I look at the Goodwill store to see if they have the size I need, if they don't you can use one size up or down. Trust me, it won't make a difference. Now toss the pencil over your left shoulder and put away the scotch before He comes home. 
Have fun! Susie from Washington State in America


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For myself, I find that a dpn of 7 or 8 inches is better for keeping the stitches on the needles. The longer length also allows more flexibility in how many stitches you can put on the needles and so you can make a bigger knitting in the round item. Just my preference.

I also find that to keep the stitches straight on the needles and not twisted when you join in the round, is that you cast on to one needle. Now knit some ribbing for two *rows* then start to join these in the round. You will have a little v-shaped gap between the join and the edge, so you will stitch this up with the left over tail end from your cast on. Keeps the stitches straight every time and gives some substance when balancing the dpns and trying to join in the round.

If you can, you can buy dpns in sets of 5. You just have to look for them. The set of five is easier to knit in the round with when doing socks.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

The 2 rows of ribbing is a wonderful idea! Thank you so much!

bent needles

P.S. My long straight needles are mostly slightly bent, because both my sons are musically inclined and naturally, they began on drums, as they all do. As they were very young when they began this, they could never find their drumsticks, so they would get a couple of my knitting needles and drum away on the nearest hard surface. The needles still work just fine and they have grown up to be in suits and ties and make a lot of money. However, they can't go swiming, because they have so many tattoos, so they spend their lives in suits.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

The 2 rows of ribbing is a wonderful idea! Thank you so much!

bent needles

P.S. My long straight needles are mostly slightly bent, because both my sons are musically inclined and naturally, they began on drums, as they all do. As they were very young when they began this, they could never find their drumsticks, so they would get a couple of my knitting needles and drum away on the nearest hard surface. The needles still work just fine and they have grown up to be in suits and ties and make a lot of money. However, they can't go swiming, because they have so many tattoos, so they spend their lives in suits.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bent Needles, you are quite welcome. When I started this thread and wrote the Simple Tube Sock pattern, it was with the concept that knitting in the round was very simple to do. So many people are intimidated by turning a sock heel, and this was the easiest to knit up a pair of socks that did not require a sock heel. I have been doing socks now for over 40 years and I am most comfortable knitting a heel but I do know that there are others who dont wish to knit a heel. Thus, in comes my Simple Tube Sock. If you have any more concerns or questions, please feel to post them and I will answer them as best as I can. And yes, anyone can knit socks because the socks are simple to knit!!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I buy Bryspun plastic needles in a set of 5. I buy the short length because I find it easier than knitting with the long DPNs. I've cast on 40 stitches divided between 4 needles and have no problem with stitches sliding off. 
I've also cast on and increased on the short needles until I had to transfer to circs and still didn't have problems losing stitches.



5mmdpns said:


> For myself, I find that a dpn of 7 or 8 inches is better for keeping the stitches on the needles. The longer length also allows more flexibility in how many stitches you can put on the needles and so you can make a bigger knitting in the round item. Just my preference.
> 
> I also find that to keep the stitches straight on the needles and not twisted when you join in the round, is that you cast on to one needle. Now knit some ribbing for two *rows* then start to join these in the round. You will have a little v-shaped gap between the join and the edge, so you will stitch this up with the left over tail end from your cast on. Keeps the stitches straight every time and gives some substance when balancing the dpns and trying to join in the round.
> 
> If you can, you can buy dpns in sets of 5. You just have to look for them. The set of five is easier to knit in the round with when doing socks.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I found this advice from from flyty1n to be very helpful when when joining in the round.

After you have added the extra stitch at the end of the cast on, slip it from the right hand needle to the left hand needle. Then take the tail of the cast on and hold it with the working yarn and knit the two together for the next two stitches, placing your row marker. Remember when you come to the stitches before the row marker, where you've used the tail and working yarn, to knit each of those stitches, with two yarns, as a single stitch. Count your stitches to be sure you have the correct number before proceeding. Go to youtube and check out Cat bordhi joining circular cast on and you will see a great video of the process. Hope this helps.

You can also do a search on this site for joining in the round to get other ideas.


5mmdpns said:


> For myself, I find that a dpn of 7 or 8 inches is better for keeping the stitches on the needles. The longer length also allows more flexibility in how many stitches you can put on the needles and so you can make a bigger knitting in the round item. Just my preference.
> 
> I also find that to keep the stitches straight on the needles and not twisted when you join in the round, is that you cast on to one needle. Now knit some ribbing for two *rows* then start to join these in the round. You will have a little v-shaped gap between the join and the edge, so you will stitch this up with the left over tail end from your cast on. Keeps the stitches straight every time and gives some substance when balancing the dpns and trying to join in the round.
> 
> If you can, you can buy dpns in sets of 5. You just have to look for them. The set of five is easier to knit in the round with when doing socks.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

3mom said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > missblu said:
> ...


My shawl that is a UFO is out of the "I Can't Believe That I'm Knitting Lace" book. It's the one that is called a Shawl/Christening Blanket. I do know the Magic Loop, and have watched a video on the Traveling Loop but have not yet given it a try. As far as intimidation.. Socks intimidate me, but I am gearing myself up to give them a try. It can't be that hard, can it? Lace... I'm still working on getting that done.. after all the lace weight yarn and lace pattern books that I have bought, it's a shame that I have not gotten more into it yet.. There's just so many thing that I want to try and not enough time! LIFE keeps getting in the way!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

bent needles said:


> Now, Aunt B, don't be afraid of the double pointed needles, just sit down at a table and get out FIVE of the size needle you need. Get the yarn. Get some of those little markers that they sell in a little box and they make life nice. Get a fairly middle sized jug of scotch and a small sort of glass. Pour out about an inch of scotch and down it. This should keep your shoulders nice and loose. Turn the radio on to some music you like, and get a piece of paper and a pencil. Get the directions that you printed from the computer. Now, cast on all the required stitches on to the first needle. I'm going with 20, because it's a good simple number. Now, count them. If everything is O.K., then slide the stitches around onto 4 of the needles, one at a time. Keep them in the proper sequence. You should have the same amount on each needle.(5) Lay the needles on the table in a circle, and look carefully at the stitches. You want the little bumps on the stitches to face the center of the circle.Watch out for any of those loose ends, they like to pretend they are stitches, and it makes a mess. When you are sure this is right, get out one marker. Set it aside. Now for the moment of truth: You have 4 needles laying in a square, with 5 stitches on each needle, and all the little stitch bumps pointing toward the center. Pick up the needle that has the first and last stitches on it.
> 
> Careful!
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, Knitpicks sells them (DPNs) in sets of 5 AND 6. Are those the 'straight needles' you were referring to?


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

For abt the umpteenth time, I tried it again ,with No good outcome.but Thanks for ur info on dpns.I've reached the conclusion that they just don't like me...
GOD BLESS


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

trixpat said:


> For abt the umpteenth time, I tried it again ,with No good outcome.but Thanks for ur info on dpns.I've reached the conclusion that they just don't like me...
> GOD BLESS


try the magic loop then


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Oh I bought 2 of those and tried both a # of times ,but I just can't handle them A lady at Church asked me if I'd teach her to knit ,I said Sure 
she came to my home 2ice ,then at Church she tells me she can Knit with them with ease.Now I didn't show her anything I knew abt them,so she's been blessed with knowing how.
GOD BLESS


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

i'm assumin' u ment the circular needles ,was I right???
GOD BLESS


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

trixpat said:


> i'm assumin' u ment the circular needles ,was I right???
> GOD BLESS


If you scroll back some pages, I did give instructions on how to knit these using circular needles. It is towards the top of page two and I reposted it below. You still need the basic pattern I wrote in the opening post.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You need two circular needles and the length of them really does not matter as long as the size is the same for both of them. Cast on all 40 (44, 48) stitches onto one needle. Using the second circular needle knit (using the rib stitch pattern) 20 (22, 24) stitches onto this needle. Pick up the "tail" end of the first needle and joining in the round, knit the last 20 stitches in the rib pattern. Circular needle Two will become the #1 & #2 dpn needle. The circular needle One will be the #3 dpn needle.

Continue on in the pattern. For better understanding of the circular needle method, you will keep Needle One stitches only on Needle One by knitting the stitches on the right end of it with the left end of the Needle One. Needle Two will follow Needle One and is knit up the same way. To keep track of which needle is #1 or #2, take a piece of waste yarn and make one loop through the stitches below Needle One. Take another piece of waste yarn and make two loops through the stitches below Needle Two. You will need these labels on when you come to the toe decreases. Good luck with this.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

I too am hesitant (that sounds so much better than "scared to death") of dpns. But I'm going to give it another try.

So many things to try for the New Year. I don't usually "do" resolutions, but knitting goals are a lot of fun!


----------



## mwend (Apr 30, 2012)

mwend, this is a great sock have been looking for one like this for ages thank you so much, Cold day want something to do will get going right away. I love to wear socks around the house.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mwend said:


> mwend, this is a great sock have been looking for one like this for ages thank you so much, Cold day want something to do will get going right away. I love to wear socks around the house.


*chuckles* I wrote it up so that it is an uncomplicated pattern to follow and a quick knit too!! Enjoy it!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I was not the one who asked for the pattern, but I was looking for a way to make slipper sox for H and I think this will work. I will just use a heavy weight yarn, or bulky. Thanks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a round toe pattern that is an alternative for the kitchener stitch toe closure. (You will have to switch to dpns for this part unless you can manoever your circular needle well enough and use 4 markers to place them evenly along the stitches.) You can absolutely try on the sock as you knit but just make sure you have elastics or something around the ends of the needles so the stitches dont slip off.

Round Toe on DPNs: 
When there are 2" less than desired total length of foot from back of heel towards the toe you will do the following:

Divide the stitches onto 4 DP needles, starting from the center of the sole of the sock.....
Begin shaping:
Round 1: (Knit to last 2 sts on needle, K2 tog) each needle
Round 2: Knit all sts
Repeat these two rounds 7 MORE times .
There is now 1 stitch less on each needle after each knit two together round.

K2 tog at the end of each needle EVERY round until 2 sts remain on each needle.
Cut yarn, leaving a 5" tail, thread through small tapestry needle and sew around through all 8 sts, pull taught, and push needle through center to wrong side and secure.

Zoe


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I AM GOING TO BE DIFFERENT AND TRY AND MAKE THEM ON MY KNITTING MACHINE THANKS


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> I AM GOING TO BE DIFFERENT AND TRY AND MAKE THEM ON MY KNITTING MACHINE THANKS


You go for it, and please, do post back and let me know how the pattern worked for you and what sort of alterations/pattern tweaks you needed to do to knit this on the knitting machine. I have not done anything on a knitting machine and so I am really interested in this. My Mom has made socks on a knitting machine (flat bed) and those were with heel flaps. I know that there a lot of knitters who use knitting machines and this would be of great interest to so many knitters! Zoe


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for the tube sock pattern !!!
I have been wanting to try socks and I bought a book at Hobby Lobby and returned it -- it was way too complex.
Then I found in my very small sock yarn stash, a small booklet on how to do socks. But this pattern is a great way to start and I am excited over the the idea of Christmas gifts !!! This why I love this site  
Thank you again.


----------



## shadie (Jun 29, 2019)

Let me encourage those who are afraid of dpns . I tried countless times and couldn't get it til I watched Nancy 
Wynn. Persevere and you will find it to be easy. I have made a pair of tube socks and just finished my first sock of a second pair. The decreases didn't turn out exactly as they were supposed to but it looks ok. I was supposed to end up with 8 st. at the end and had more so I improvised. My pattern was k2, p2 , after the k1, p1 band at the top. This looks more interesting. I also could not get turning the heel so this works well for me!
Shadie


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit tube socks when I was a teenager, back in the 1930's. It wasn't because I couldn't turn a heel, because my mother had taught me that at a very tender age. It was just because it was a novelty at that time, I guess.


----------

